
The NDB team on its revolutionary nano-diamond batteries - nabeards
https://newatlas.com/energy/nano-diamond-battery-interview-ndb/
======
yanko
[https://youtu.be/uzV_uzSTCTM](https://youtu.be/uzV_uzSTCTM)

------
simonvc
Came to hacker news hoping there'd be someone to explain why this is snake
oil.

